# apalachicola oysters



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

are the oysters in Apalachicola back? they are some of the best i ever had. i'd heard they were pretty much wiped out by a storm.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Been shut down and will be for another 2-3 more years. Forget the actual opening date but it’s a ways off.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

said 5 after sally
jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen posts that folks were in Apalachicola eating at oyster bars. Wonder where they're getting theirs? LA?
Would be ironic for OP if from TX.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kanaka said:


> I've seen posts that folks were in Apalachicola eating at oyster bars. Wonder where they're getting theirs? LA?
> Would be ironic for OP if from TX.


profile says bayou vista tx so...go figure.
jack


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Texas mostly


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, rollo's is all texas oysters.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Storm my ass. The oysters have been dying off in Apalachicola for decades because Atlanta using the shit out of water.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Storm my ass. The oysters have been dying off in Apalachicola for decades because Atlanta using the shit out of water.


this is also true. i've been reading about the water wars for years.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

less salinity means less oysters to reproduce.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kanaka said:


> I've seen posts that folks were in Apalachicola eating at oyster bars. Wonder where they're getting theirs? LA?
> Would be ironic for OP if from TX.



You’ll still see boxes with Appalach on it but they are repackaged with out of state oysters. The origin paperwork will show where they are really from. But most everything right now is Texas.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> You’ll still see boxes with Appalach on it but they are repackaged with out of state oysters. The origin paperwork will show where they are really from. But most everything right now is Texas.


Sounds like misrepresentation. Appalach should find cheap lawyer and sue.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Sounds like misrepresentation. Appalach should find cheap lawyer and sue.



How can Appalach sue themselves? They are the ones packaging them. They all have the harvest data with each bag/box.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Splittine said:


> How can Appalach sue themselves? They are the ones packaging them. They all have the harvest data with each bag/box.


it’s not all that uncommon either. They would do this to supplement even when they were open.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Have they been doing this for a long time?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Walton County said:


> it’s not all that uncommon either. They would do this to supplement even when they were open.



Yup.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Have they been doing this for a long time?


As long as I can remember. 100% the last couple years.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

They have a few farming them but wild caught are closed


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

jack2 said:


> profile says bayou vista tx so...go figure.
> jack


that's prolly right. i can't get Tx oysters here and you've got em Fl. go figger.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

smooth move said:


> that's prolly right. i can't get Tx oysters here and you've got em Fl. go figger.


Where are your oysters coming from, LA?


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

i never hear about the ones already shucked at joe's that i normally buy , anyone know why ?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

DLo said:


> Where are your oysters coming from, LA?


yes. there are some boats working in West Galv Bay, but they're all from La., Al., and Fl., but they won't get much, that bay is pretty much oystered out.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jack2 said:


> less salinity means less oysters to reproduce.
> jack


I don't get this. If Atlanta is using more fresh water wouldn't the salinity be higher?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

hjorgan said:


> I don't get this. If Atlanta is using more fresh water wouldn't the salinity be higher?


Dam's retain water salinity/minerals settles to the bottom in front of it witch removes the organics That the food chain needs. Then grows algae removes oxygen kills the whole cycle of every thing.I'm not that old but I remember being a kid up here Perry winkle snails were everywhere non existent now and shad so thick you all you needed was a dip net! Our floods build the food chain from here to the Gulf.Dams that never reach flood stage(hints where they are drawing to much water) are dying off this.+ fertilizer\pesticide damn sure not helping.Then welcome the red tide because fertilizer or sewage same thing really bad oxygenating things feeds on this thrive .May be wrong but this is my observation. Ya'll smart guy's teach me something again again lol .Like to learn! And where are the best oysters coming from look at the dams and ag fields above the area they come from.Oysters are a indicator critter.LOL


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

I got a box from hub city seafood , Robertsdale, they were Nelson from bon secour, very good oysters, may have been from texas


----------



## Carlabear (Feb 8, 2009)

Big bends been getting oysters from Cedar key. Tastes excellent


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

i have a box coming friday from Clearwater, guy at hub city said they were excellent , i'll let you know


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> I don't get this. If Atlanta is using more fresh water wouldn't the salinity be higher?


you are correct. but you digress from the point. we were talking about all the rain coming from the north and dropping the salinity in the bays and estuaries.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

If I remember the salinity change, had a lot to do with the Oyster Drills.


----------

